# Estudiar en la UNED. Una tortura



## Paobas (9 Feb 2022)

Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Feb 2022)

Desde el desconocimiento … en el resto de universidades es diferente ?


----------



## Davistt (9 Feb 2022)

Que estudias? UOC es tu amiga...


----------



## InigoMontoya (9 Feb 2022)

No te quedan ostias ni nada en la vida jajajaj


----------



## Paobas (9 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento … en el resto de universidades es diferente ?



Lo desconozco, sólo he estudiado en esta. Pero cuando año tras año te descubres que estás deseando que lleguen los exámenes para aprobar como sea y quitártelos de en medio es que algo no está yendo bien. Si fuera un verso suelto, el problema sería mío, pero te aseguro que está postura mía es bastante común.


----------



## Paobas (9 Feb 2022)

Grado en Historia y Geografía. Mañana me presento a 'Vida y civilización de los griegos'. En fin, a cruzar los dedos, ya estoy en la recta final.


----------



## Tzadik (9 Feb 2022)

La universidad es una perdida de tiempo, otro chiringuito de funcivagos con sueldos nescafe por enseñar gilipolleces totalmente desactualizadas y totalmente fuera de mercado, pero eso si, muy dificil para someter al alumno, a todos por igual


----------



## HDR (9 Feb 2022)

Todas las universidades son una mafia. La UNED es mafia al cuadrado.


----------



## Paobas (9 Feb 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> La universidad es una perdida de tiempo, otro chiringuito de funcivagos con sueldos nescafe por enseñar gilipolleces totalmente desactualizadas y totalmente fuera de mercado, pero eso si, muy dificil para someter al alumno, a todos por igual



La UNED es vivo ejemplo de eso. Libracos interminables de hasta 1000 páginas para castigar al alumno y someterlo a meses de tortura bajo la luz de una lámpara flexon. La impotencia que da echarle horas y que, llegado el examen, te descubras que no recuerdas bien eso que te preguntan aunque lo hayas leído.


----------



## luca (9 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Tales90 (9 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



Si te cuesta es que no eres muy inteligente. Los examenes cuando yo los hacia estaban tirados, solo con leerse los apuntes ya te garantizas el 5, el nivel es bajísimo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Feb 2022)

la cuarta pregunta del examen que vale 2,5 puntos es que les expliques que dice la pagina 641 el apendice E apartado 4.1 y lo sabes
vamos que puntuas sobre 7,5 : ya puedes llevar el resto bien al dedillo porque 2,5 puntos mas los pierdes como nada y eso es ya estar en la cuerda floja


----------



## Paobas (9 Feb 2022)

luca dijo:


> Estudias Historia y te quejas de memorizar. Igual prefieres inventártelo, o resolver problemas como la integral del cipote borbónico en ojete de monaguillo...



No, simplemente que se articule un sistema mejor, más dinámico y con más práctica. Mejor aprender mamando libros más finos y haciendo trabajos, autoevaluaciones, vídeos y etc. A punta pala para aprender de otra manera más motivadora y eficaz. Mamar tochos sin más es una cosa desfasada y sinsentido a estas alturas que solo sirve para castigar al alumnado.


----------



## HDR (9 Feb 2022)

luca dijo:


> Estudias Historia y te quejas de memorizar. Igual prefieres inventártelo, o resolver problemas como la integral del cipote borbónico en ojete de monaguillo...



Hola.

Soy historiador y he sacado la carrera fácil sin memorizar una puta mierda.

En Historia memorizan los subnormales.

Saludos.


----------



## Paobas (9 Feb 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Si te cuesta es que no eres muy inteligente. Los examenes cuando yo los hacia estaban tirados, solo con leerse los apuntes ya te garantizas el 5, el nivel es bajísimo.



El problema no es ser o dejar de ser inteligente, sino que no seas capaz de acordarte de la puta pregunta aunque sepas que has leído ese epígrafe por el título o la forma de abordar la pregunta.


----------



## Paobas (9 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Soy historiador y he sacado la carrera fácil sin memorizar una puta mierda.
> 
> ...



Cómo lo has hecho?


----------



## kikoseis (9 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



A ver, que miramos el dedo y pasa lo que pasa.

En ese sistema, además de demostrar conocimientos en un examen, demuestras que tienes capacidad de sacrificio (normalmente se compatibiliza con el trabajo), que sabes organizarte (preparar tus horarios y rutinas de estudio), y que sabes buscarte la vida y preparar el material (temarios, información complementaria).

A la hora de contratar a alguien, esas virtudes valen mucho de cara a un trabajo (tener una persona adulta, que tiene conocimiento, capacidad de sacrificio, sabe organizarse, y sabe buscarse las habichuelas), valen mucho. Tanto en cuanto a la realización personal, como a la valoración del empleador.

Tanto lo mismo de cara a una profesión liberal.


----------



## luca (9 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Paobas (9 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> A ver, que miramos el dedo y pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> En ese sistema, además de demostrar conocimientos en un examen, demuestras que tienes capacidad de sacrificio (normalmente se compatibiliza con el trabajo), que sabes organizarte (preparar tus horarios y rutinas de estudio), y que sabes buscarte la vida y preparar el material (temarios, información complementaria).
> 
> ...



Ni te falta ni te sobra razón


----------



## Paobas (9 Feb 2022)

luca dijo:


> Sí, por eso sabes que Trajano nació en Cuenca y las Termópilas es lo que usa tu abuela para quitarse el bigote. No recordar datos es lo que tiene, todo vale.



Tal cual. Yo no sé cómo cojones pretenden algunos sacarse historia y geografía sin memorizar. Ojo, intervienen más factores, pero ese es capital si se quieren buenas calificaciones.


----------



## Tales90 (9 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> El problema no es ser o dejar de ser inteligente, sino que no seas capaz de acordarte de la puta pregunta aunque sepas que has leído ese epígrafe por el título o la forma de abordar la pregunta.



Peor todavía me lo pones, es posible que no tengas nivel para estar ahí.


----------



## Teofrasto (9 Feb 2022)

Los estudiantes por correspondencia mejor que se dirijan a la UOC, matricularse , pagar y 4 trabajitos y tienes tu título , saber no sabrás nada, pero tendrás tu diploma


----------



## Rey Mago Nº1 (9 Feb 2022)

Te han scameado pero bien. Mis condolencias, a pagar tochos desactualizados y plagados de farsas históricas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Feb 2022)

El OP quiere que le examinen de que sabe usar la wikipedia y le den el título

Porque a día de hoy, no sé de qué sirve estudiar Geografía e Historia

La geografía con tanta mierda política no para de cambiar y la historia la reescriben cada vez que hay un cambio de gobierno


----------



## Captain Julius (10 Feb 2022)

Hay que saber leer un libro de Historia. Puedes empezar por el índice.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Peor todavía me lo pones, es posible que no tengas nivel para estar ahí.



Tal vez tenga más que tú, tanto que hablas. A ver, no se trata de una imposibilidad empírica de llevarlo adelante, ya que he sacado varios notables y algún excelente, sino de la fatigosidad e ineficacia del método de estudio. Debo ser un bohemio, pero soy de los que cree que el estudio debe evolucionar su manta histórico decimonónico de "hincar los codos" a algo más agradable y, paradójicamente, más eficaz. A largo plazo se retiene lo que gusta y se aprende bien, no lo trillado hasta que el cerebro ha reventado.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Un saludo a todos, incluídos los que insultan y faltan. Gracias por las aportaciones.


----------



## Tales90 (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Tal vez tenga más que tú, tanto que hablas. A ver, no se trata de una imposibilidad empírica de llevarlo adelante, ya que he sacado varios notables y algún excelente, sino de la fatigosidad e ineficacia del método de estudio. Debo ser un bohemio, pero soy de los que cree que el estudio debe evolucionar su manta histórico decimonónico de "hincar los codos" a algo más agradable y, paradójicamente, más eficaz. A largo plazo se retiene lo que gusta y se aprende bien, no lo trillado hasta que el cerebro ha reventado.



Pues es lo que tiene el sistema infrahumano educativo en el que nos hemos criado. Tu lo que eres es vago, tienes capacidad pero eres un vago. Es lo que entiendo por tus palabras.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Pues es lo que tiene el sistema infrahumano educativo en el que nos hemos criado. Tu lo que eres es vago, tienes capacidad pero eres un vago. Es lo que entiendo por tus palabras.



En qué quedamos? En que el problema es el sistema educativo, yo por vago y tonto o una mezcla de ambos?


----------



## Hamazo (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



Corto te has quedado. Conozco a gente de este año cursando el acceso a la universidad y se presentaron en febrero. Ni un puto examen ha caído lo que le indicaron . Ni temas, ni explicaciones en las tutorías. Nada.

Un puto desastre.


----------



## Tales90 (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> En qué quedamos? En que el problema es el sistema educativo, yo por vago y tonto o una mezcla de ambos?



Una mezcla, de todas formas yo no te he llamado tonto. De hecho con las pocas frases que hemos cruzado pienso que eres inteligente, pero también me da la impresión que eres un vago. En esta vida todo requiere esfuerzo.


----------



## Don Pelayo (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> La UNED es vivo ejemplo de eso. Libracos interminables de hasta 1000 páginas para castigar al alumno y someterlo a meses de tortura bajo la luz de una lámpara flexon. La impotencia que da echarle horas y que, llegado el examen, te descubras que no recuerdas bien eso que te preguntan aunque lo hayas leído.



Eso solo las charos o aspirantes a charos son capaces de verlo lógico y con sentido. El resto lo deglutimos a desgusto porque no queda otra.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (10 Feb 2022)

Yo estudié en ambas, presencial y UNED. Lo que noté es que en la UNED los exámenes son más "normales" y fáciles en general que en la presencial, los profesores no suelen ir a pillar con preguntas rebuscadas, eso sí, al no haber clases presenciales los profesores meten todo el temario que les da la gana y una asignatura de 6 créditos se puede transformar por temario y tiempo de estudio en una de 12 por gracia divina y sin mucho criterio, un poco lo que dice el op, meter tochos porque sí.


----------



## DorianWilde (10 Feb 2022)

Estudiar Geografía e Historia requiere de una capacidad de memorizar de leche. Reglas nemotécnicas, recursos visuales, esquemas.. lo que quieras.. pero como no seas capaz de hacerlo, razonar sirve sólo de complemento.
Creo que la universidad a distancia sólo es valida precisamente para carreras de este tipo.
Yo estudié una carrera experimental presencialmente y otra de humanidades en la UNED. Al revés no funciona.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Una mezcla, de todas formas yo no te he llamado tonto. De hecho con las pocas frases que hemos cruzado pienso que eres inteligente, pero también me da la impresión que eres un vago. En esta vida todo requiere esfuerzo.



Vamos a ver, todos ponemos en una balanza la ley del coste y beneficio siempre a la hora de valorar esfuerzos a hacer previo a realizarlos. Por ende, si ves que vas exhausto tratando de memorizar contenidos para un examen por una vía que a casi nadie deja ganas ni tiempo de hacer otra cosa más eficaz a largo plazo para aprender, es normal que te acabes planteando lo que yo. Yo no quiero que me regalen el título ni nada de eso, simplemente sugiero que podrían acortar los tochos inhumanos a cuadernos de entre 200-300 páginas y reforzar la materia con ejercicios prácticos, videos, test de examen, formas dinámicas y divertidas online de aprender, etc, lo que supondría un método doblemente mejor por lograr una fijación de conocimientos mayor a largo plazo y encima con un estudiante más motivado y menos sufrido. Está harto demostrado que el sistema de empollar de toda la puta vida sólo sirve para olvidar casi todo en un tiempo dado.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



¿Cuánto son las tasas anuales? Tengo entendido que la uned vale la mitad que la universidad presencial.


----------



## HDR (10 Feb 2022)

luca dijo:


> Sí, por eso sabes que Trajano nació en Cuenca y las Termópilas es lo que usa tu abuela para quitarse el bigote. No recordar datos es lo que tiene, todo vale.





Paobas dijo:


> Tal cual. Yo no sé cómo cojones pretenden algunos sacarse historia y geografía sin memorizar. Ojo, intervienen más factores, pero ese es capital si se quieren buenas calificaciones.



El límite entre memorizar y comprender es lo que marca la diferencia entre unos y otros. Depende de la capacidad de cada uno. Yo no memorizo dónde nace César, lo sé y ya está.


----------



## DorianWilde (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, todos ponemos en una balanza la ley del coste y beneficio siempre a la hora de valorar esfuerzos a hacer previo a realizarlos. Por ende, si ves que vas exhausto tratando de memorizar contenidos para un examen por una vía que a casi nadie deja ganas ni tiempo de hacer otra cosa más eficaz a largo plazo para aprender, es normal que te acabes planteando lo que yo. Yo no quiero que me regalen el título ni nada de eso, simplemente sugiero que podrían acortar los tochos inhumanos a cuadernos de entre 200-300 páginas y reforzar la materia con ejercicios prácticos, videos, test de examen, formas dinámicas y divertidas online de aprender, etc, lo que supondría un método doblemente mejor por lograr una fijación de conocimientos mayor a largo plazo y encima con un estudiante más motivado y menos sufrido. Está harto demostrado que el sistema de empollar de toda la puta vida sólo sirve para olvidar casi todo en un tiempo dado.



Es cierto que se deberían implementar recursos que hagan menos trabajoso el estudio. Ya de por si, se entiende que cuando recurres a la enseñanza a distancia es porque estás compaginando el estudio con un trabajo, una familia etc, por lo tanto el tiempo del que dispones es menor, y de peor calidad. (Estudiar después de una jornada de trabajo es otro nivel)
Si te sirve de consuelo, en la presencial también te encuentras profesores que imparten las materias con un nivel de desencanto tal, que casi es mejor buscarte la vida.


----------



## luca (10 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

luca dijo:


> Qué leches va a comprender alguien que no retiene los datos a relacionar en su cabeza.
> Qué tienes que comprender para saber en qué año falleció Recesvinto, o quién firmó la pérdida de Gibraltar...
> A ver si insistes porque hay realmente un serio problema de comprender...



Tal cual. Comprender los procesos y hechos históricos es capital, pero como te pregunten acerca de las Guerras Médicas y desconozcas o no te acuerdes de nombres como Temístocles, Salamina, Darío o Jerjes o Maratón, la llevas clarita.


----------



## HDR (10 Feb 2022)

luca dijo:


> Qué leches va a comprender alguien que no retiene los datos a relacionar en su cabeza.
> Qué tienes que comprender para saber en qué año falleció Recesvinto, o quién firmó la pérdida de Gibraltar...
> A ver si insistes porque hay realmente un serio problema de comprender...



¿De verdad necesitas *memorizar* esos datos? Eso no se memoriza, se asume y ya está. Es ahogarse en un vaso de agua.


----------



## Biff Howard Tannen (10 Feb 2022)

Ni UNED ni ostias. La universidad de la vida es la que te enseña cosas realmente útiles. Cagon to ya!


----------



## luca (10 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



Si le quitas lo único bueno que tiene estudiar (las compañeras) se queda en una mierda. 
Aparte que estudiar no sirve para mucho. Solo para quitarte complejo de cabestro.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> A ver, que miramos el dedo y pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> En ese sistema, además de demostrar conocimientos en un examen, demuestras que tienes capacidad de sacrificio (normalmente se compatibiliza con el trabajo), que sabes organizarte (preparar tus horarios y rutinas de estudio), y que sabes buscarte la vida y preparar el material (temarios, información complementaria).
> 
> ...



BULLSHIT. 
Lo único que demuestras es capacidad de calentar la silla obedeciendo como un esclavo al tragarte lo que te cuentan los libros, lo cual en el caso de las ciencias sociales es bastante discutible.


----------



## HDR (10 Feb 2022)

luca dijo:


> No se memoriza, se "asume". Tócate los huevos con el nivel del "lisensiado". Hipótesis confirmada y fin de la conversación.



Hipótesis confirmada: no vales para historiador. Como no valían aquellos 80 que había el primer día que fui yo, de un total de 120, que fueron desapareciendo a lo largo del primer año porque les resultaba muy duro aquello. Había que memorizar munsho.

No te hagas daño y déjalo.


----------



## dedalus (10 Feb 2022)

Creo que en temas técnicos es aún peor. En cosas de estas por lo visto tienes con frecuencia que echar toda la pila de cálculos para llegar a escoger una respuesta tipo test, fácil de procesar, donde varias respuestas erradas probables están contempladas, y quizá erradas solo por una cuestión de interpretación del enunciado. Siempre se trataría de cosas enrevesadas o capciosas para evitar respuestas intuitivas fáciles de sacar ahorrándose los cálculos, algo que en la vida real si hay constantemente, hasta el punto de que hay escalas logarítmicas como los dB para no tener ni que multiplicar.


----------



## Volvitо (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Grado en Historia y Geografía. Mañana me presento a 'Vida y civilización de los griegos'. En fin, a cruzar los dedos, ya estoy en la recta final.



Joder, vaya pérdida de tiempo, macho.


----------



## Walter Eucken (10 Feb 2022)

Necesitas matricularte de unas cuantas asignaturas de derecho, en la UNED, con sus amigables manuales. Ya no volverás a quejarte.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (10 Feb 2022)

Yo ya no quiero saber nada de universidades ni escuelas, nunca más. Me lo aprendo todo por mi cuenta por internet, a mi ritmo, y cuando me sienta preparado en algo, me certifico y punto (p.e. CCNA, First Certificate, etc.)


----------



## TomásPlatz (10 Feb 2022)

Pa acabar rebuscando en la basura xd


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (10 Feb 2022)

Mi hija pequeña está en la Uned en primer curso, ahora de exámenes, y está contenta. No la veo con ganas de estar en una presencial, la verdad...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Feb 2022)

La universidad, salvo la de super elite a la que van los hijos de los millonarios a que les regalen el titulo y a hacer contactos, no sirve absolutamente para nada. La educacion es mentira: esta mas que comprobado que lo maximo que puede hacer un profesor es no entorpecer el proceso de aprendizaje del alumno. Eso, los buenos profesores. Los mediocres y los malos son, directamente, perjudiciales en el aprendizaje del alumno. El estudiante aprende solo, estudiando y trabajando por su cuenta. Los buenos estudiantes lo hacen asi de forma natural. Los buenos estudiantes no aprenden un cagado del profesor; como maximo pueden obtener una buena sintesis o una buena vision panoramica de un tema. Como maximo. Nada mas, absolutamente nada mas. Los estudiantes mediocres y malos creen necesitar mas al profesor, pero en el fondo es mentira. El estudiante mediocre acabara convirtiendose en un buen estudiante (y, por lo tanto, aprendera solo) o acabara convirtiendose en un mal estudiante (y, por lo tanto, no aprendera absolutamente nada: ni solo ni con el profesor). Los malos estudiantes son de una inutilidad a prueba de bombas. Son refractarios al aprendizaje; pase lo que pase y se haga lo que se haga.

La universidad es, simplemente, una gigantesca fabrica de trabajadores cualificados (es decir, que no van a realizar trabajos fisicos). Nada mas. Esta basada en unos grandes ideales y en unas grandes retoricas (la libertad individual, el afan de superacion, la excelencia intelectual…) que ya no significan nada para nadie. Los profesores no enseñan (porque la enseñanza es una quimera) ni hacen servicio académico (porque la estructura administrativa de las universidades existe pura y simplemente para perpetuarse a si misma y justificar los puestos laborales de los profesores y administradores) ni hacen investigacion (porque es todo inutil, reiterativo y autocomplaciente).



En fin, que si, que la UNED es una mierda. Como el 99,999% de las universidades del planeta. Y lo mismo estoy pecando de optimista.



P.S. Llevo 20 años dando clases en la universidad. Cuento los minutos para cobrar la jubilacion anticipada y largarme a tomar por culo de cualquier centro educativo. Y, como yo, todos.


----------



## Pichorrica (10 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> BULLSHIT.
> Lo único que demuestras es capacidad de calentar la silla obedeciendo como un esclavo al tragarte lo que te cuentan los libros, lo cual en el caso de las ciencias sociales es bastante discutible.



No es lo mismo historia que matematicas, física, quimica, industriales por la uned.

Los exámenes tampoco son, por regla general, muy a suspender a todo dios, pero dependiendo de las asiganturas de estas carreras, solo el entenderlo por tu cuenta y más si trabajas y tienes otras obligaciones, es ya de por sí muy meritorio


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (10 Feb 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Mi hija pequeña está en la Uned en primer curso, ahora de exámenes, y está contenta. No la veo con ganas de estar en una presencial, la verdad...



Lo único que merece la pena de la uni presencial es para socializar; la online és siempre más cómoda. Es una absurdidad tener que desplazarse cada día a la uni y tener que tomar apuntes para todo.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Necesitas matricularte de unas cuantas asignaturas de derecho, en la UNED, con sus amigables manuales. Ya no volverás a quejarte.



Cuéntame más


----------



## tatenen (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



Si estudias algo de letras, lo siento pero te toca memorizar tochos, la historia no se deduce por medio de fórmulas, sino por conocimiento de los tochos. Yo soy físico, me gusta la historia que te cagas, pero mi memoria es de pez, así que lo siento pero sabía desde pequeño que si quería ir a la universdiad, tenía que ir a una carrera donde más que "saber", se necesitara "saber hacer". Y aún así, tienes que memorizar cosas, porque tú no vas a deducir solo las ecuaciones de Maxwell...

Ahora bien, si SOLO te hacen memorizar tochos, y no te dan la oportunidad de hacer trabajos, ensayos, donde puedas hacer una investigación basada en la documentación con tus propias deducciones, donde se te de la oportunidad de relacionar hechos, correlacionar eventos históricos, etc, que te permitirían ser un buen historiador, pues qué quieres que te diga, bienvenido a la "Spanish University". Tengo amigos en la uni, algunos son catedráticos en ciencias, y alrededor del 50 % de su tiempo que no es docencia, en lugar de ser investigación es pura burocracia, mamoneo, endogamia y mierdas varias.


----------



## El Gran Cid (10 Feb 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Yo estudié en ambas, presencial y UNED. Lo que noté es que en la UNED los exámenes son más "normales" y fáciles en general que en la presencial, los profesores no suelen ir a pillar con preguntas rebuscadas, eso sí, al no haber clases presenciales los profesores meten todo el temario que les da la gana y una asignatura de 6 créditos se puede transformar por temario y tiempo de estudio en una de 12 por gracia divina y sin mucho criterio, un poco lo que dice el op, meter tochos porque sí.



Yo también estoy acabando Historia en la UNED. Por ejemplo, en la asignatura que tengo hoy, los resúmenes, repito, los resúmenes con los que estoy estudiando tienen 263 páginas.


----------



## ProfePaco (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No, simplemente que se articule un sistema mejor, más dinámico y con más práctica. Mejor aprender mamando libros más finos y haciendo trabajos, autoevaluaciones, vídeos y etc. A punta pala para aprender de otra manera más motivadora y eficaz. Mamar tochos sin más es una cosa desfasada y sinsentido a estas alturas que solo sirve para castigar al alumnado.



Eso es una universidad de pinta y colorea.

En la UNED hay algo de nivel, que es pública.


----------



## Charlie_69 (10 Feb 2022)

si te gusta leer y te interesa el tema... yo me saque el 1º año de psicologia en la uned, y era ponerme a leer tochacos con el cafe 2 o 3 h diarias, no lo pase muy mal, lo que eche de menos es una clase con chortinas compañeras... pero de 10 asignaturas no se al menos 4 no me interesaron nada y lo deje, tp estaba por ganarme la vida con eso, solamente habia empezado a leer de psyops, ing social, a jordan peterson etc y me interesaba


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Yo también estoy acabando Historia en la UNED. Por ejemplo, en la asignatura que tengo hoy, los resúmenes, repito, los resúmenes, con los que estoy estudiando tienen 263 páginas.



Dime los consigues, shur. Qué asignatura es?


----------



## El Gran Cid (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Dime los consigues, shur. Qué asignatura es?



Historia Antigua I, que es la única que me queda de 1° ya que la tengo atravesada.


----------



## Pili33 (10 Feb 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Necesitas matricularte de unas cuantas asignaturas de derecho, en la UNED, con sus amigables manuales. Ya no volverás a quejarte.



¿Derecho en la UNED? Caminar hacia el suicidio again.


----------



## Tronald Drump (10 Feb 2022)

Yo sobreviví a la UNED y si, es un suplicio, pero curte como nada.
Después, cualquier cosa que estudies es un paseo.


----------



## Tronald Drump (10 Feb 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Historia Antigua I, que es la única que me queda de 1° ya que la tengo atravesada.



Dad gracias a que ya no teneis a Vázquez Hoys.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (10 Feb 2022)

La universidad (y el sistema educativo en general) te vende conocimiento que está gratis en internet. Negocio redondo.

Yo lo único que pagaría es por certificarme en cosas concretas (CCNA, First Certificate, etc.). Los 200 euros del First los pagaría con mucho gusto.


----------



## Gnomo (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Grado en Historia y Geografía. Mañana me presento a 'Vida y civilización de los griegos'. En fin, a cruzar los dedos, ya estoy en la recta final.



Yo me matriculé en un par de asignaturas en esa carrera para probar. Sí, son unos tochazos (geografía física y humana), además de carísimos. Flipé cuando vi que las anteriores ediciones aún eran más grandes y sin fotos. En fin, que me dije, si no voy a ejercer de ésto, me vasta con leer los 70 o 80 libros y ya tengo el mismo conocimiento que un graduado pero sin el título. 

Ánimo y suerte.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Historia Antigua I, que es la única que me queda de 1° ya que la tengo atravesada.



Repito la cuestión de dónde consigues esas síntesis, shur. Yo esa la saqué a la segunda. "Maravilloso" el método de Ana María de hacerte memorizar los nombres de 800 dinastías del Mundo Antiguo oriental con sus respectivos 40.000 nombres propios en lengua autóctona para definir conceptos o ideas del período y la cultura. Aún me acuerdo de todo. Modo irónico ON


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



Cuantos años tienes?


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Dad gracias a que ya no teneis a Vázquez Hoys.



Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja...Lo sabes bien, shur. Eso sí, el libro de la asignatura, precioso.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Cuantos años tienes?



36


----------



## elpaguitas (10 Feb 2022)

mira el lado bueno shur, si aspiras a funcivago ya tendrás capacidad de sobra para hacer bien la opo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 36



Eres carne del plan Boloña, por eso dices lo de tochos infumables y memorizar… pues hazte una idea de lo que era el plan de estudios del 82.

y solo tengo 6 años más que tú.


----------



## MCC (10 Feb 2022)

Otro lloripost de mierda de parte de un fulano que a sus treinta y seis añazos aún se comporta como un puto adolescente, pero no lo es y la alopecia que empieza a padecer así lo demuestra.

Para hoy te encargo leer La Paideia, de Werner Jaeger. ¡Espabila, perro chupóptero!


----------



## Teniente_Dan (10 Feb 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Dad gracias a que ya no teneis a Vázquez Hoys.



Yo tengo algún libro suyo y no me parecen malos como manuales. ¿Cómo era como profesora?


----------



## quintacolumna (10 Feb 2022)

¿Qué alternativa hay a distancia que no sea la UNED? Estoy desactualizado.


----------



## Tronald Drump (10 Feb 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Yo tengo algún libro suyo y no me parecen malos como manuales. ¿Cómo era como profesora?



Inexistente y faltona. Y no perdía ocasión para decir que había tenido a Alaska de alumna, que lleva 3000 años matriculada y no acaba.


----------



## Tronald Drump (10 Feb 2022)

quintacolumna dijo:


> ¿Qué alternativa hay a distancia que no sea la UNED? Estoy desactualizado.



UOC


----------



## El Gran Cid (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Repito la cuestión de dónde consigues esas síntesis, shur. Yo esa la saqué a la segunda. "Maravilloso" el método de Ana María de hacerte memorizar los nombres de 800 dinastías del Mundo Antiguo oriental con sus respectivos 40.000 nombres propios en lengua autóctona para definir conceptos o ideas del período y la cultura. Aún me acuerdo de todo. Modo irónico ON



Hay nuevo libro y ya no está Vázquez, así que hay nuevo formato de examen. Mi forma de estudiar, para bien o para mal, es leerme el libro o los apuntes una y otra vez, sin pararme a memorizar. Me quedan 8 asignaturas y el TFG.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Otro lloripost de mierda de parte de un fulano que a sus treinta y seis añazos aún se comporta como un puto adolescente, pero no lo es y la alopecia que empieza a padecer así lo demuestra.
> 
> Para hoy te encargo leer La Paideia, de Werner Jaeger. ¡Espabila, perro chupóptero!



Reportado y a ignorados, por subnormal y faltón sin que nadie se haya metido contigo


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Feb 2022)

Si queréis estudiar historia (o psicología o filosofía o derecho o sociología o humanidades o filología) y no queréis ser profesores de instituto...¿para qué pollas os matriculáis en la universidad?

Os hacéis una lista de las asignaturas y las lecturas obligatorias, le metéis algunas lecturas voluntarias que os interesen y os pilláis dos o tres buenos manuales que os den una visión de conjunto de la materia.

Punto. De verdad, no necesitáis absolutamente nada más. Lo disfrutaréis 500 veces más y acabaréis sabiendo muchísimo más de lo que sabríais de haberos matriculado.

Eso con las de humanidades y ciencias sociales. Con las ciencias, sin saber del tema, creo que también se podría hacer así sin mayores problemas. 

La universidad es un chiringuito y una engañifa para chavales y para los padres de los chavales. Sin más.


----------



## 999999999 (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Grado en Historia y Geografía. Mañana me presento a 'Vida y civilización de los griegos'. En fin, a cruzar los dedos, ya estoy en la recta final.



Ohhhh, una carrera súper útil    

Qué esperabas aparte de estudiar tochos??? 

Que te lo explicaran con pelis?? 

Ya hay q ser mongolo y subnormal


----------



## trukutruku (10 Feb 2022)

La UNED es sólo para auténticos *hombres con cojones cuadrados*.

Bueno, la UNED STEM. Todo lo demás es para betillas fracasados.


----------



## Ungaunga (10 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Si queréis estudiar historia (o psicología o filosofía o derecho o sociología o humanidades o filología) y no queréis ser profesores de instituto...¿para qué pollas os matriculáis en la universidad?
> 
> Os hacéis una lista de las asignaturas y las lecturas obligatorias, le metéis algunas lecturas voluntarias que os interesen y os pilláis dos o tres buenos manuales que os den una visión de conjunto de la materia.
> 
> ...



El papel, ese puto papel que te dan al final y que certifica que eres un sorbelefas de primera. Mi tesoro.

Fdo. Hinjinirooo de una escuela de niBel que bla, bla, bla.


----------



## Pili33 (10 Feb 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Dad gracias a que ya no teneis a Vázquez Hoys.



¿se ha jubilado esa petarda de profesora dogmática?


----------



## Tronald Drump (10 Feb 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> ¿se ha jubilado esa petarda de profesora dogmática?



Si, hace unos años.
Ya era hora.


----------



## Pili33 (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Repito la cuestión de dónde consigues esas síntesis, shur. Yo esa la saqué a la segunda. "Maravilloso" el método de* Ana María *de hacerte memorizar los nombres de 800 dinastías del Mundo Antiguo oriental con sus respectivos 40.000 nombres propios en lengua autóctona para definir conceptos o ideas del período y la cultura. Aún me acuerdo de todo. Modo irónico ON



Yo tuve una discusión con Ana Mª Vázquez Hoys por plantearle yo que antes de los sumerios no había nada, que fueron los anunnakis (dioses sumerios que nos crearon) etc y esa estúpida Catedrática empezó a gritarme y a hacer aspavientos. Y eso que fue en una charla con amigos comunes, pues ni yo soy estudiante de su asignatura ni ella tiene ninguna autoridad para gritarme como empezó a hacer hasta que la mandé a paseo.


----------



## Tronald Drump (10 Feb 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Yo tuve una discusión con Ana Mª Vázquez Hoys por plantearle yo que antes de los sumerios no había nada, que fueron los anunnakis (dioses sumerios que nos crearon) etc y esa estúpida Catedrática empezó a gritarme y a hacer aspavientos. Y eso que fue en una charla con amigos comunes, pues ni yo soy estudiante de su asignatura ni ella tiene ninguna autoridad para gritarme como empezó a hacer hasta que la mandé a paseo.



Es una faltona y una engreída que se cree (como poco) que antes de llegar ella la Historia no existía y que el resto somos todos gilipollas.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Es una faltona y una engreída que se cree (como poco) que antes de llegar ella la Historia no existía y que el resto somos todos gilipollas.



Recuerdo que en el manual de la asignatura la tía hacía hincapié en la importancia de la memoria en bruto para aprobar. Vamos, que te decía explícitamente que lo importante era la repetición cual loro para que te valorase bien el examen. Una "vanguardista" académica de cuidado la muy HDLGP, sí.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



Pues eso geografia... o derecho o ADE o cosas asi, que es lo que te puedes sacar en la UNED... que no te de por hacer algo tecnico... que ahi si que puedes descubrir otra dimension de lo que es el dolor... te lo digo por experiencia propia.


----------



## Tronald Drump (10 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pues eso geografia... o derecho o ADE o cosas asi, que es lo que te puedes sacar en la UNED... que no te de por hacer algo tecnico... que ahi si que puedes descubrir otra dimension de lo que es el dolor... te lo digo por experiencia propia.



Ni Hellraiser con la cajita. La UNED lo supera con mucho.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Pura ironía, no?


----------



## Don Solomillón (10 Feb 2022)

Es bastante decepcionante, sí. En una asignatura que tengo este cuatrimestre la PEC ha consistido en comprar y leer un libro del profesor de la asignatura de y entre otras cosas el trabajo consistía en comentar fallos y erratas, opinión sobre cómo está escrito y compararlo con otros libros que tratan temas similares. Vamos, una puta revisión del libro para mejorar la siguiente edición. Y encima pagando.


----------



## Gorkako (10 Feb 2022)

Yo hace unos añicos me saqué un par de asignaturas, luego me metieron en un proyecto y ya no me daba la vida... El material es lamentable, está todo anticuado, da entre asco y pena...

Si algún día me planteo estudiar (fuera de certificaciones) una carrera, tiraré por la uoc.


----------



## Dan Daly (10 Feb 2022)

Por fin un forero listo que estudia una carrera prestigiosa y con grandes salidas profesionales... 

Que gran futuro te veo, chaval...


----------



## Gentilischi (10 Feb 2022)

Mírate este video. 



Este video



Y este video



40-50 minutos. Toma nota mientras los ves. Pon la opción de transcribir texto si no tienes buen nivel de inglés. Como estudiante estos 3 videos cambiaron radicalmente mis notas. Desde entonces no volví a sacar menos de un 8.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Feb 2022)

Si no estas preparado para estudiar una carrera universitaria estudia una formación profesional y deja de joder, nadie te va a regalar un grado universitario. 

Los tochos para estudiar se dan en todas las carreras solo que ahora hay mucho cuento chino con el plan Bolonia que hace que baje el rendimiento y salgan de las facultades manadas de analfabetos sin saber escribir sin faltas de ortografía.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Mírate este video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, shut. Miraré los vídeos con detenimiento este fin de semana. Antes de hacerlo, unas preguntas: Has comprobado por tu mismo la eficacia del método? Hace falta emplear más o menos tiempo para preparar exámenes con ese método respecto del tradicional de empollar tochos?


----------



## frankie83 (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



Si no hubiera tenido compañeros no hubiera aprendido nada de la universidad


----------



## Remero consentido (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



A Pedro Rosillo le pasa como a ti. El lo deja:


----------



## Slavia (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Grado en Historia y Geografía. Mañana me presento a 'Vida y civilización de los griegos'. En fin, a cruzar los dedos, ya estoy en la recta final.



¿Cruzar los dedos? SERÁ HIJO DE PUTA?? Si estudias Geografía e Historia te lo tienes que aprender todo de memoria, en tu casa sí o sí. No sirven los trabajitos para que te regalen el aprobado.

Luego estos llegan a profesores y no tienen ni puta idea y odian su trabajo y quien lo paga son nuestros hijos.

Espero que te cateen pero seguro que te lo regalan porque la UNED es una basura mafiosa para regalar el título a amiguetes.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Slavia dijo:


> ¿Cruzar los dedos? SERÁ HIJO DE PUTA?? Si estudias Geografía e Historia te lo tienes que aprender todo de memoria, en tu casa sí o sí. No sirven los trabajitos para que te regalen el aprobado.
> 
> Luego estos llegan a profesores y no tienen ni puta idea y odian su trabajo y quien lo paga son nuestros hijos.
> 
> Espero que te cateen pero seguro que te lo regalan porque la UNED es una basura mafiosa para regalar el título a amiguetes.



Shure, tómate una tirita. Te hace falta.


----------



## Slavia (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Shure, tómate una tirita. Te hace falta.



Gitano y de forocoches el vago este. Estudia y aprende si quieres ser profesor capullo de mierda.


----------



## restaurantes (10 Feb 2022)

El sistema universitario y por ende, todo el sistema educativo Español es malo a mas no poder. Hace poco abrían un hilo en forocoches diciendo que en no se que coño de asignatura en una carrera ,el porcentaje de aprobados era del 1% o menos. Había gente que se tiraba años para sacar la carrera por culpa de una asignatura.
Pues todos los borregos aplaudiendo, que si no vales, no vales y demás.
Luego ves el sistema educativo anglosajón y ves que los estudiantes se sacan a carrera por curso de lo que sea. Incluso en las universidades mas prestigiosa en plan Yale, Princeton y demás.
Es verdad que la cantidad de conocimiento adquirido seguramente sea superior en España, sobre todo gracias a la frase "el saber no ocupa lugar".
Pero la calidad es mucho menor. Carreras tecnológicas mucho mas sencillas como Computer Science Degree sacan alumnos que crean empresas en Estados Unidos o productos tecnológicos revolucionaros. Mientras que aquí en España los alumnos de Telecomunicaciones, una de la carrera mas duras que hay lo único que saca son futuros estudiantes de oposiciones.
¿Que sera mejor entonces?


----------



## Orífero (10 Feb 2022)

Llegas 30 años tarde. Pero bueno... Otro que se da cuenta. Algo es algo.


----------



## Walter Eucken (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cuéntame más



Yo para estudiar cosas tipo historia, estructura económica, sociologías etc.. desarrollé mnemotécnia para las cifras, y el programa de la asignatura me lo distribuía a base de palacios de la memoria. De cada punto del programa me estudiaba de memoria por así decir un "esqueleto" de puntos importantes, una especie de mínimos. Siempre que podía usaba más mnemotécnia usando muebles o lugares de cada habitación para este "esqueleto". Y luego pues, lectura lenta y comprensiva una y otra vez. Muchas vueltas y más vueltas.

Yo notaba que respecto de cada puntito del guión que me había hecho cada vez recordaba más y más cosas, y añadía más ideas. Metía muchas horas pero no descansaba todo en memorización pura y dura, lo veo como más llevadero. De hecho al examen solía ir con cierto resquemor pero no especialmente nervioso. Estudiar no me resultaba penoso.

He mencionado al derecho porque este es distinto. Es mucho más duro a la hora de memorizar. Este sí es penoso. Ahora la memoria se estira, quien es bueno estudiando derecho de la seguridad social o mercantil psicología le resulta tirada.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Slavia dijo:


> Gitano y de forocoches el vago este. Estudia y aprende si quieres ser profesor capullo de mierda.



Necesitas ayuda


----------



## Slavia (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Necesitas ayuda



La necesitas tú que estás estudiando una puta mierda en la UNED siendo un viejo gitanazo de mierda y quieres aprobar sin haber estudiado.

ESCORIA.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Slavia dijo:


> La necesitas tú que estás estudiando una puta mierda en la UNED siendo un viejo gitanazo de mierda y quieres aprobar sin haber estudiado.
> 
> ESCORIA.



Te reporto e ignoro y eso que ganamos los dos, shur


----------



## NPCpremiun (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. *No sólo me parece un sistema* penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino* tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo*. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



Esque nadie pretende eso, los de abajo te responden:


Ungaunga dijo:


> *El papel, ese puto papel que te dan al final y que certifica que eres un sorbelefas de primera. Mi tesoro.*
> Fdo. Hinjinirooo de una escuela de niBel que bla, bla, bla.



El problema es que te han vendido bien el cuento de aprender, cuando la realidad es un metodo de adoctrinamiento, un chiringuito para "profesores" y una burocracia de expedición de títulos.
Luego saltarán los defensores del esfuerzo, que si ellos tienen un título porque se han esforzado, y digo yó, más se esfuerza un niño minero de coltán y no va pidiendo reverencias al mundo porque el ha estado picando piedra mientras los demás jugaban a la play. 
Si no ves esto te lo pongo más claro, ningún niño le gusta ir al colegio, pero es obligatorio de los 6 a los 16, con 16 ya estan lo suficientemente adoctrinados para no querer dejar los estúdios, pero digamos que como son menores no pueen decidir hasta los 18. ¿Que hacen? pues eso es la mayor demostración de adoctrinamiento, continuan voluntariamente en un % altísimo haciendo carreras, con 23 ¿que saben hacer?:
- jugar videojuegos, salir de botellón y . . . *estar sentados en un pupitre *¿quien en su sano juicio contrataría algo así? Aqui es donde apàrece la magia burocratica de los testigos de las titulaciones. Pero aún hay un factor que debería ser mas alarmante: el adoctrinado de 23 años que consciente de sus capacidades (estar sentado en un pupitre) se mantiene su _"zona de confort" mediante: doctorado, . . . master, . . . tesis. . . _

¿Adivinan? Este y no otro es el que se convertirá en nuevo profesor. La rueda de alienación e inutiles omologados titulados continua.


----------



## ceropatatero (10 Feb 2022)

En general el nivel educativo es bajísimo.
Hace poco terminé otro FP y ha sido un calvario. Igual para los chavales que no saben por donde tirar y están comiendo de la mano de sus padres- pues bueno. Pero para una persona adulta que va para aprovechar el tiempo y aprender, compaginar el curro con los estudios- es decepcionante. 2 años básicamente perdidos para conseguir un papelito del titulo. Sales cabreado, frustrado y sin mucho mas conocimiento. Vas a estudiar y te encuentras que los profesores no saben dar una clase sin leer del ordenador, no consiguen contestar las preguntas sin buscar en internet o te mandan directamente que lo busques tu, porque no les dió la gana de contestar. Tras 15 min. de clase salen de aula y no aparecen hasta que suena la campana. Estudias temas y reglamentos totalmente desactualizados, haces practicas con material obsoleto y estropeado. Te proporcionan programas pirateados. Las plataformas educativas online, con el simbolo subvencionado por UE, son tan horribles que realmente parece que estaban hechos por los que vienen en la patera a pagarnos las pensiones. Con fallos gramaticales, errores del contenido, cuestionarios falidos.
Los profesores son unos funcis y les da igual todo, vienen a cumplir con el horario. Sin ganas de enseñar, sin ganas de estar ahí. Pero si, con mala leche y enfadados por la vida, si te quieren fastidiar, lo hacen. etc. etc. ect.


----------



## Segismunda (10 Feb 2022)

Todas las quejas contra la UNED se resumen en: soy vago y no quiero estudiar.


----------



## Gentilischi (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Muchas gracias, shut. Miraré los vídeos con detenimiento este fin de semana. Antes de hacerlo, unas preguntas: Has comprobado por tu mismo la eficacia del método? Hace falta emplear más o menos tiempo para preparar exámenes con ese método respecto del tradicional de empollar tochos?



Dedicas menos tiempo. Te vuelves más eficiente. Es más entretindo, pero también más exigente mentalmente. Te recomiendo estudiar en fragmentos de 4 horas. 



Historia es una materia fácil para hacer AR. Sigo pensando, como muchos foreros, que estas tirando tu tiempo en algo con una empleabilidad casi negativa. Alguien con un grado superior de programación en 2 años ya se puede colocar en un digno mileurismo. Con experiencia de 3-4 años se puede pirar a Suiza y pasar a cobrar 80-100k.


----------



## Papo de luz (10 Feb 2022)

Sois unos pringados. Estudiad un master de hingenieria en la UNED como yo, el metodo de estudio es igual salvo alguna entrega de practica aislada, solo que en vez de empollar miles de folios con 50 y vomitarlos tal cual, sobra. Cero ejercicios, cero pensar, cero idea feliz. 100% estilo madrasa.


----------



## jimmyjump (10 Feb 2022)

La UNED es una puta mierda, si. Consiste en comprarse los libros del catedrático de turno (los cuales son basura) y memorizar todo. 

El truco es mirarse exámenes de años anteriores. Casi siempre preguntan lo mismo. Si no, la alternativa es irse a otras universidades pero son carísimas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Feb 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Ni Hellraiser con la cajita. La UNED lo supera con mucho.



A mi un tio que se saque un ingenieria por la UNED es un puto coco mental o un enchufado.
Una de las dos cosas por cojones.
La UNED tiene tochos infames pero no se sale del tocho...ahora en una tecnica meterse el tocho en los plazos previstos es casi cosa de fe.


----------



## Kinky (10 Feb 2022)

¿Es tu primera vez o qué?
Pobrecito.

Bienvenido al sistema educativo español, donde cada grado, master, licenciatura, doctorado, oposición, ciclo o lo que sea es igual gracias a la puta maldad de sus putos funcivagos de mierda y el extremo retraso de langostas y boomers que siempre seguirán apoyándolo y votando por ello.

¡A memorizar como un puto loro! ¡Yeah!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Feb 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Todas las quejas contra la UNED se resumen en: soy vago y no quiero estudiar.



avrete jrande de patas y metete el temario de la UNED por el orto.


----------



## Chispeante (10 Feb 2022)

A mí lo que se me hizo cuesta arriba es la cantidad de asignaruras de relleno y que el material didáctico, generado por la propia UNED no siempre tenía la calidad necesaria. Por lo demás como era mi segunda carrera y la estudié ya pasados los 40, la pude terminar con no poco esfuerzo.

La modalidad presencial es otra cosa, a nivel académico pero sobre todo a nivel personal: las novietas, los compañeros, las partidas en la cafetería, el salir de copas con la gente de la facultad...todo eso se pierde con la educación a distancia.


----------



## Atotrapo (10 Feb 2022)

El tema universitario si uno dispone de capital la clave es irse a la privada, donde te facilitan la carrera y además se preocupan para enchufarte en algún sitio.

En la pública acabas y sudan de ti a nivel laboral.


----------



## mindugi (10 Feb 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> La universidad es una perdida de tiempo, otro chiringuito de funcivagos con sueldos nescafe por enseñar gilipolleces totalmente desactualizadas y totalmente fuera de mercado, pero eso si, muy dificil para someter al alumno, a todos por igual



Lo subo a...

El mercado laboral es una perdida de tiempo, otro chiringuito de corporócratas y funcis con sueldos nescafe por mover papeles totalmente sin valor real


----------



## Charidemo (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Grado en Historia y Geografía. Mañana me presento a 'Vida y civilización de los griegos'. En fin, a cruzar los dedos, ya estoy en la recta final.



Pues estudiando Historia toca tragar tochos como en la presencial. A la próxima te matriculas en Matemáticas o Física.


----------



## Kalevala (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Grado en Historia y Geografía. Mañana me presento a 'Vida y civilización de los griegos'. En fin, a cruzar los dedos, ya estoy en la recta final.



Si estudias por curiosidad y conocimiento, no se que haces en la UNED, ni en ninguna otra. Por tu cuenta ya tu ritmo.
Si estudias por tener el título para dar clase, pues a tragar. Es lo que hay. Y luego de profe, tu hazlo igual y perpetúa el sistema.


----------



## Papo de luz (10 Feb 2022)

Yo ya he terminado mis paco examenes de la UNED. Espero aprobar.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> *Grado en Historia y Geografía.* Mañana me presento a 'Vida y civilización de los griegos'. En fin, a cruzar los dedos, ya estoy en la recta final.



Maricón estudiando una carrera de pinta y colorea (como todas las de letras) lloriquea y caga hilo de lo mal que lo pasa en la uni.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Maricón estudiando una carrera de pinta y colorea (como todas las de letras) lloriquea y caga hilo de lo mal que lo pasa en la uni.



Qué tal llevas el retorno del glorioso Real Zaragoza a primera? Disfrutando de estar entre los grandes de nuevo?


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Feb 2022)

Yo tambien soy de la UNEP y decir decepcion es poco

Ya empece con muy mal pie, habiendome follado el primer control de todos con un 4. No me lo podia creer, porque conteste TODO y con bastante solvencia. Podia entender y tolerar un 8, un 7 no se.. ¿pero un puto 4? Como no me lo creia, contacte con compañeros por los grupitos de las redes y uno que tenia un 9'5 tuvo a buenas mandarme su control para contrastarlo. Flipe cuando vi que practicamente teniamos las mismas cosas

Hice la reclamacion, apuntandole a la zorra pelofrito de turno que habia comparado mis respuestas con las de un casi-matricula y que se diferenciaban en bien poco, que le podia dar hasta el nombre para que los comparase y que me explicara el asunto. Me contesto A INSULTOS, literalmente, insultando, y me puso un puto 5 de mala gana

El sistema de memorizar tochos es la mayor basura de aprendizaje que hay. Es un sinsentido tran brutal que casi no hay palabras para entender como es posible que se siga manteniendo a dia de hoy a nivel universitario. De hecho he hablado muchas veces de ello y voy a abrir luego un hilo especifico del tema porque me parece crucial 

En los años que llevo en este puto infierno de sitio, me ha quedado claro que lo unico que de verdad recuerdo, es precisamente LO QUE HICE EN LAS PECS. Si es un puto centro A DISTANCIA, lo logico es que hubieran desarrollado un puto metodo de evaluacion pionero a distancia, basado por ejemplo en 5 PECS, de 2 puntos cada una. Como se aprende, en cualquier manera, es con trabajos practicos. Leyendo, buscando, investigando, interpretando, sintetizando y aplicando las cosas practicas a ejercicios de verdad. Con 5 pecs te da de sobra para abarcar los puntos mas importantes del temario y hacer trabajos de puta madre bien completos sobre la materia, y quedarte con una comprension de esta infinitamente mas optima que MAMARSE UN TOCHO DE 1000 HOJAS que da igual que te cuenten leyes de derecho procesal, fundamentos de macroeconomia del rojo de mierda de tamames, la puta historia del balle del indo, los evangelios apocrifos, o novelicas de corin tellado

¿Alguien se cree que un puto abogado o un puto juez, se saben DE PUTA MEMORIA TODAS LAS PUTAS LEYES DEL REINO? Lo que tienen que hacer es formarte a entender las leyes, a entender la administracion, a entender los procesos, a saber interpretar y aplicar leyes y todas esas mierdas. El dia que tengas un caso, ya cogeras el puto tocho de las leyes en cuestion que afecten a lo que haces y trabajaras ese asunto. NO ME MORIZARSE EL PUTO BOE DE PUTA PE A PUTA PA, me cago en reputisimo dios

Y como eso, todo

Huelga decir que ya el puto acabose ha sido esta evaluacion, que obliguen a la gente a embicharse forzadamente en sus putos barracones de mierda cuando tenemos un puto cuarto de millon de contagios al dia. Y si les pides explicaciones a los docentes y los directivos, o te ignoran, o te insultan. Pero que gentuza mas terrorista, mas criminal, mas inutil, mas ladrona, mas miserable y mas hija de la grandisima puta

No me he presentado a la evaluacion obviamente, y me estan dando ganas de dejarlo todo plantado. Y tenia 3 putas pecs con matricula este otoño que se van a ir a tomar por culo. Pero que gentuza mas miserable y asesina


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Yo tambien soy de la UNEP y decir decepcion es poco
> 
> Ya empece con muy mal pie, habiendome follado el primer control de todos con un 4. No me lo podia creer, porque conteste TODO y con bastante solvencia. Podia entender y tolerar un 8, un 7 no se.. ¿pero un puto 4? Como no me lo creia, contacte con compañeros por los grupitos de las redes y uno que tenia un 9'5 tuvo a buenas mandarme su control para contrastarlo. Flipe cuando vi que practicamente teniamos las mismas cosas
> 
> ...



Shur, suscribo todo lo que dices. Especialmente recalco que lo más paradójico de todo, o contradictorio más bien, es que encima el método de memorizar tochos es absolutamente ineficaz para asentar un aprendizaje a largo plazo, es decir un aprendizaje real de veras. El que va a duras penas a un examen hastiado y frustrado por tener que haber estado memorizando de mala gana un ladrillo tal vez apruebe, pero a largo plazo va a olvidar prácticamente todo salvo que le haya fascinado el temario. Está harto demostrado que hay métodos mucho más eficaces, mentalmente invasivos y más dinámicos para aprender de verdad. Evidentemente que el aprendizaje de memoria debe darse, pero es que se da la realidad de que sucede cuando no se busca explícitamente por la vía fay


----------



## PORRON (10 Feb 2022)

Y todo lleno de rojos.


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> A Pedro Rosillo le pasa como a ti. El lo deja:



Joder menuda mierda la UNED


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Shur, suscribo todo lo que dices. Especialmente recalco que lo más paradójico de todo, o contradictorio más bien, es que encima el método de memorizar tochos es absolutamente ineficaz para asentar un aprendizaje a largo plazo, es decir un aprendizaje real de veras. El que va a duras penas a un examen hastiado y frustrado por tener que haber estado memorizando de mala gana un ladrillo tal vez apruebe, pero a largo plazo va a olvidar prácticamente todo salvo que le haya fascinado el temario. Está harto demostrado que hay métodos mucho más eficaces, mentalmente invasivos y más dinámicos para aprender de verdad. Evidentemente que el aprendizaje de memoria debe darse, pero es que se da la realidad de que sucede cuando no se busca explícitamente por la vía fay



Luego si me da tiempo abro un hilo hablando sobre el tema de los tochos, extrapolado a fuera de la uned y a cualquier sitio, para abrir debate de ello


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Shur, suscribo todo lo que dices. Especialmente recalco que lo más paradójico de todo, o contradictorio más bien, es que encima el método de memorizar tochos es absolutamente ineficaz para asentar un aprendizaje a largo plazo, es decir un aprendizaje real de veras. El que va a duras penas a un examen hastiado y frustrado por tener que haber estado memorizando de mala gana un ladrillo tal vez apruebe, pero a largo plazo va a olvidar prácticamente todo salvo que le haya fascinado el temario. Está harto demostrado que hay métodos mucho más eficaces, mentalmente invasivos y más dinámicos para aprender de verdad. Evidentemente que el aprendizaje de memoria debe darse, pero es que se da la realidad de que sucede cuando no se busca explícitamente por la vía atribulada de leer, leer y volver a leer tochos que, a menudo, son encima aburridísimos por el estilo nauseabundamente pedante y cargado de retórica que gastan los profesores. Son libros más enfocados al lucimiento del profesor que a la composición de un verdadero manual didáctico. Yo, más o menos o igual que tú, abogo por libros más finos y más ejercicios prácticos, test, trabajos, autoevaluaciones, imágenes, podcast y etc. Pero eso no va a pasar, la UNED va a seguir en 1960. Incluso los exámenes de desarrollo por escrito a boli son un atraso cuando se podrían hacer por la vía de una pantalla y escribir con un teclado.


----------



## Desaconsejable (10 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



La UNED es para quien no tiene otra opción. No aprendes nada, no es practico, los libros viejos, la asistencia inexistente practicamente, y a largo plazo es más caro (Paga matricula, libros, tasas por presentarte varias veces). Es mejor Universidades privadas como la UEMC, 240 Euros al mes, te dan todo el material, evaluacion continua con trabajos y examenes, y profesores que te ayudan.


----------



## Paobas (10 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Luego si me da tiempo abro un hilo hablando sobre el tema de los tochos, extrapolado a fuera de la uned y a cualquier sitio, para abrir debate de ello



Cítame en la conversación


----------



## ciberobrero (10 Feb 2022)

Haber estudiao

... O no


----------



## hemorroide (10 Feb 2022)

¿Y hay alguna alternativa a la UNED para alguien que se quiera sacar un grado pero que trabaja 8 horas y no puede asistir a clases presenciales?


----------



## Felson (10 Feb 2022)

Tontuna, con n, tontuna.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Feb 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> ¿Y hay alguna alternativa a la UNED para alguien que se quiera sacar un grado pero que trabaja 8 horas y no puede asistir a clases presenciales?



La UOC , ahi si te puedes hacer grados o cosas tecnicas con mas garantias, doy fe de ello personalmente tambien. De hecho he estado en las dos.

Ya es cuestion de como te organices y el plazo en que te lo quieras sacar para regular la carga... y las eventuales convalidaciones ...

La UOC no es un chollo.. olvidate de la vida social, y preparate para andar con el culo encogido todo el dia... pero te la sacas.


----------



## D´Omen (10 Feb 2022)

Eres un hombre blandengue


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Feb 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> ¿Y hay alguna alternativa a la UNED para alguien que se quiera sacar un grado pero que trabaja 8 horas y no puede asistir a clases presenciales?



NO

De eso viven, se aprovechan, malversan y PUTEAN. De saber que son un puto monopolio


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (11 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Me estreno en Burbuja.info para decir que estudiar un grado en esta universidad es un maldito suplicio. Todo se basa en mamar tochos de forma autodidacta para ir al examen a tener suerte y que te pregunten algo que sepas bien o que logres recordar de lo que te preguntan. No sólo me parece un sistema penoso, árido, fatigoso y sufrido, sino tremendamente ineficaz. Memorizar tochos no es garantía de fijar conocimientos para retenerlos a largo plazo. En fin, no me queda otra que acabarla, pero si pudiera volver atrás ni de coña volvería a matricularme aquí.



Mi mamá estudió ahí porque no podía ir presencial por el trabajo. Se lo sacó esforzándose día a día.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Feb 2022)

Pues ya te digo yo que no.
Hay que dar el callo, tienes que hacer casos practicos, que enredan bastante.

Era tema de programacion y demas y te tocaba buscarte la vida... Aprendes por tu cuenta casi todo porque los materiales son una guia nada mas. Que quieres aprobar sin pegar palo... se de academias y de gente que te resuelve las entregas por pasta... No es como UNED en el aspecto que te lo juegas a un examen. Aqui es mas rollo Bolonia por entregas.

Para que no te pases de listo con el copia y pega de teoria por ahi... lo que te hacen son preguntas vamos a llamar comprensivas. No es defineme tal o cual... son preguntas por las que infieren que te has estudiado la teoria aplicandola a algun caso concreto y tu tienes con los conocimiento de teoria que encuadrarlo. Si que te digo que por la UNED lo que hice mil veces mas dificil, y lo importante, habria aprendido mas? No lo creo, a partir de ahi cada cual que piense lo que quiera, pero ya nos vamos al hilo donde los ingenieros se quejaban de que los de ahora no pasan el puteo que ellos. Y la cuestion central del tema era, eso aportaba algo al aprendizaje? o solo servia para mantener los numeros de profesionales dentro de lo que el mercado podia absorver y "garantizar" buenos sueldos?. Anda que no habia gente escocida en el hilo ese.


----------



## toroloco (11 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Grado en Historia y Geografía. Mañana me presento a 'Vida y civilización de los griegos'. En fin, a cruzar los dedos, ya estoy en la recta final.



No me jodas que una asignatura se llama vida y civilizacion DE LOS GRIEGOS. Pero que cojones come esa gente para ser tan penosos?

Vida???? GRIEGA....Cultura griega, hijos de puta.

Parece el titulo de un hilo de mierda del general de forocoches.


----------



## toroloco (11 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No, simplemente que se articule un sistema mejor, más dinámico y con más práctica. Mejor aprender mamando libros más finos y haciendo trabajos, autoevaluaciones, vídeos y etc. A punta pala para aprender de otra manera más motivadora y eficaz. Mamar tochos sin más es una cosa desfasada y sinsentido a estas alturas que solo sirve para castigar al alumnado.



Es mejor el plan bolonia, que se aprueban las asignaturas con unas presentaciones de mierda y unos temarios ridiculos. Luego llegan los ingenieros y cualquier otro profesional que apenas saben escribir. Claro, es que leer mucho, es malo. Y coger papel y boli y estudiar como un cabron es de gilipollas.

Unos videos y tal y a tomar por culo....tanto leer


----------



## Paobas (11 Feb 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> No me jodas que una asignatura se llama vida y civilizacion DE LOS GRIEGOS. Pero que cojones come esa gente para ser tan penosos?
> 
> Vida???? GRIEGA....Cultura griega, hijos de puta.
> 
> Parece el titulo de un hilo de mierda del general de forocoches.



No es un mal libro para nada. Evidentemente, habla de la cultura, pero de forma sintética y como un tema más a tratar del libro.


----------



## Paobas (11 Feb 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Es mejor el plan bolonia, que se aprueban las asignaturas con unas presentaciones de mierda y unos temarios ridiculos. Luego llegan los ingenieros y cualquier otro profesional que apenas saben escribir. Claro, es que leer mucho, es malo. Y coger papel y boli y estudiar como un cabron es de gilipollas.
> 
> Unos videos y tal y a tomar por culo....tanto leer



Como una regadera, tío.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Feb 2022)

Pues si, en eso se basa ese actual metodo "educativo", en tratar de convertir a la gente en enciclopedias de carne y hueso, que memoricen con puntos y comas tochos infinitos totalmente inutiles, creando subnormales que luego no tienen ni puta idea de nada, ni saben aplicar de forma practica esos putos tochos de mierda. Voy a abrir el hilo que dije ayer


----------



## toroloco (11 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Como una regadera, tío.



Regadera???

regadera es que en primero de filologia hay una asignatura que se podria llamar ortografia, porque los niveles han caido de una manera escandalosa.

Sé de lo que hablo porque estudie una carrera hace 35 años y he hecho otra parecida, otra filologia, hace 7 y el nivel y las tonterias que se hacen y lo poco que hay que hacer para aprobar, hablando en general, es un es can da lo.

Te puedo asegurar que en la carrera 1 vi mucha mas materia que en la carrera 2.

la memorizacion es muy necesaria para tener reflejos de actuacion en muchas situaciones, que no siempre se puede parar a mirar en internet eso o aquello. 

Mucha gente no sabe estudiar, eso es un problema.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Feb 2022)

__





*Tema mítico* : - EDUCACiON OBSOLETA: Memorizar TOCHOS y vomitarlos, NO SIRVE DE NADA


A tenor de este hilo abierto ayer por un multi https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/estudiar-en-la-uned-una-tortura.1702902/ Quiero reabrir debate respecto a esta puta infamia que es el METODO "EDUCATIVO" actual, basado en la memorizacion fotografica de TOCHOS infinitos, para despues...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (12 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Qué tal llevas el retorno del glorioso Real Zaragoza a primera? Disfrutando de estar entre los grandes de nuevo?



¿Y que tiene que ver el fútbol con el tema que se habla en este hilo? 

Lo dicho, retrasado mental profundo.


----------



## Vulcan86 (12 Feb 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Regadera???
> 
> regadera es que en primero de filologia hay una asignatura que se podria llamar ortografia, porque los niveles han caido de una manera escandalosa.
> 
> ...



Al final al que se le da bien memorizar va a querer que todo el mundo tenga que memorizar ,estepais y sus psicopatas ciudadanos son así


----------



## Paobas (12 Feb 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> ¿Y que tiene que ver el fútbol con el tema que se habla en este hilo?
> 
> Lo dicho, retrasado mental profundo.



Calla, tonto.


----------



## toroloco (12 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Al final al que se le da bien memorizar va a querer que todo el mundo tenga que memorizar ,estepais y sus psicopatas ciudadanos son así



y viceversa, Al final al que NO se le da bien memorizar va a querer que todo el mundo NO tenga que memorizar ,este pais y sus psicopatas ciudadanos son así

Pepe, hay que calcular esto y aquello?

ya, espera que voy a mirar los detalles en internet, que lo tengo en favoritos.

Tambien pienso que memorizar no puede ser malo para el coco, fisicamente. 

Llevamos los temas a los extremos y es un todo o un nada. Pienso que generalmente esa postura está equivocada, gris.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Feb 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Calla, tonto.



HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA. AL IGNORE QUE VAS POR RETRASADO.


----------



## DorianWilde (13 Feb 2022)

quintacolumna dijo:


> ¿Qué alternativa hay a distancia que no sea la UNED? Estoy desactualizado.



UOC


----------



## DorianWilde (13 Feb 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> ¿Y hay alguna alternativa a la UNED para alguien que se quiera sacar un grado pero que trabaja 8 horas y no puede asistir a clases presenciales?



UOC


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Dedicas menos tiempo. Te vuelves más eficiente. Es más entretindo, pero también más exigente mentalmente. Te recomiendo estudiar en fragmentos de 4 horas.
> 
> 
> 
> Historia es una materia fácil para hacer AR. Sigo pensando, como muchos foreros, que estas tirando tu tiempo en algo con una empleabilidad casi negativa. Alguien con un grado superior de programación en 2 años ya se puede colocar en un digno mileurismo. Con experiencia de 3-4 años se puede pirar a Suiza y pasar a cobrar 80-100k.



Consejo para el op
Este canal del medico, que lo sigo y es un crack te lleva a otros canales de medicos. Son los que tienen las tecnicas de estudio mas depuradas y los que tienen el sistema mas currado. No inventes la rueda copia a estos tipos.


----------



## Vulcan86 (13 Feb 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> y viceversa, Al final al que NO se le da bien memorizar va a querer que todo el mundo NO tenga que memorizar ,este pais y sus psicopatas ciudadanos son así
> 
> Pepe, hay que calcular esto y aquello?
> 
> ...



supongo que usted nunca usaría una calculadora ,se iban a poner guapas las ingenierías sin calculadoras


----------



## toroloco (14 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> supongo que usted nunca usaría una calculadora ,se iban a poner guapas las ingenierías sin calculadoras



Por supuesto que no. Soy más de ábaco.


----------

